
Is your CDN intentionally hurting your performance? - joshfraser
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2012/is-your-cdn-intentionally-hurting-your-performance/
======
bifrost
Most CDN's are CPU bound, not network bound, compression is a huge hit. It
also destroys zero-copy-socket performance, by eliminating it. Assuming that
Akamai is charging based on pre-compression bits when they do gzip, would be
unwise. Gzip is also pointless for video or pre-compressed data, which is a
big chunk of what people do over CDNs anyways.

